# minimum shipping size



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone had info on the minimum sized box that can be shipped via USPS? i have 3 7/8 x 2 3/4 x 1 1/2 inch kraft soap boxes and was thinking of trying to ship single soaps right in their box. i tried to use one of the boxes to ship seeds a year or two ago and it was returned for various reasons, not only for improper postage, but i think there was mention of a minimum size. i can't find any info about minimum size on their website.


----------



## plumbersfriend (Jul 8, 2008)

Call 1-800-ASK-USPS or call your local post office. Of course, if your local post office is like mine it is hard to find the number. Usually there is a 800 number in your phone book.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think the minimum size would be 3 1/2 inches by 5 inches in case anyone needs to know. anything thicker than 3/4 inch needs to go as a parcel and not first class.

so...maybe if i ship cheaply in the future, i will wrap two kraft boxes in kraft paper making the package 3 7/8 by 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

The post Office sells those CD case boxes, so the minumum size should be fairly small.:soap:


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

If you wanted to go priority mail the boxes can be ordered online at the Us post office website for free.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i found the minimum size and it is posted above. i know about priority mail boxes, but the idea is to encourage sales by offering cheaper shipping. i estimate the shipping would be about $1.60-$1.65 per bar if i shipped 2 soaps in kraft boxes and wrapped in paper as a first class package.

the flat priority mail boxes, the small ones, really only let you ship two bars. and it would take a big order to make stuffing a priority mail cube cost effective.


----------

